# Microsoft Windows 7 to hit market in October



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

"Microsoft Corp said on Tuesday its new Windows 7 operating system will be generally available on October 22, well ahead of its original schedule and in time for the holiday shopping season.

The new operating system, which will replace the unpopular Vista, was originally planned for roll-out at the beginning of next year, but Microsoft confirmed last month that it would hit the market in time for the year's busiest buying period."
http://tech.yahoo.com/news/nm/20090602/tc_nm/us_microsoft_4


----------



## win2kpro (Jul 19, 2005)

Microsoft knew from the release of the Beta version that the RTM would be ready before January 2010. 

If I recall correctly XP was released in October 2001. Steve Ballmer, et. al. want to do everything possible to bury Windows ME 2 as soon as possible.

People who bought machines with Vista will very likely seem a significant decrease in their machines value as soon as Win 7 rolls out, or at the very least if possible wipe
Vista and install Win 7 to hold some of their value. 

In any event the end user of Vista is the loser.


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

I believe MS should replace everyones' Vista with 7, free of charge, as a thanks for beta testing.


----------



## win2kpro (Jul 19, 2005)

I have a clear conscience. I never built or sold a machine with Vista.


----------



## robobobo (Apr 27, 2008)

I'm glad microsoft are getting shipping it out asap, i never have used vista on my pc, never planned too, i use windows 7 RC and its great, cant wait for full release version, just hope microsoft dont ruin everything and go and over price it ("cough" vista)


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi,

I can't find the link to this information that I read a couple months ago about not buying a new PC with Vista until July 2009 when if you did buy one running Vista, you could get an upgrade choice to Windows 7

Anyone by chance have any new info about an included upgrade to Win 7 if you wait until this July to purchase a new PC?

I don't recall it being a one brand deal, so the info probably meant for any machines sold.


----------



## Space Cowboy (Apr 19, 2005)

Vista to Windows 7 Free Upgrade Plans Leaked?


----------



## blitzkreig (Mar 6, 2009)

great and encouraging news :up:
Hope it doesn't continue to be a failure like vista (vista wasn't well received by the masses).


----------



## Alkison (Jun 5, 2009)

This is great news!
I bought Vista Ultimate x64 for my new build, the reason
is there are many differences from xp to vista. That is
why when I bought my dell two years ago I still got it with vista.
Because I knew the next OS after vista would be close to vista than
to XP. So now that I am use to vista I'm glad I can have an easy switch and have a much more stable OS at the same time! Cheers!


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

Alkison said:


> This is great news!
> I bought Vista Ultimate x64 for my new build, the reason
> is there are many differences from xp to vista. That is
> why when I bought my dell two years ago I still got it with vista.
> ...


I looked at it differently.

Figured if I was going to have to learn a new OS, every other year?, I may as well learn Linux, much cheaper. Not that I've learned much...


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

win2kpro said:


> Microsoft knew from the release of the Beta version that the RTM would be ready before January 2010.
> 
> If I recall correctly* XP was released in October 2001.* Steve Ballmer, et. al. want to do *everything possible to bury Windows ME 2 as soon as possible*.
> 
> ...


*Well, W2K was released before XP*. *<--- I was wrong. W2K was release Feb 2000, ME was released Sept. 2000*

It was a flurry of activity:

W98 in 1998
W98se in 1999
W ME in 2000
W2K in 2000
XP in 2001

That's 5 OS's in only three years.


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

pyritechips said:


> That's 5 OS's in only three years.


Is that the new math way?


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi,

That was one place I saw the update info.... here's some newer, I just typed into Google> "Vista to Windows 7 Free Upgrade"

http://www.informationweek.com/news/windows/operatingsystems/showArticle.jhtml?articleID=217800056

Seems the date has been moved to the 26th of this month. It's hard to know without official MS confirmation but the sources are pretty good.

Here's one other with the date at July 1st...

http://blogs.zdnet.com/microsoft/?p=1791

Anyway it does look good, anyone can buy a computer running one of the 3 allowed Vista OSes and get the choice of an in place Upgrade or doing a clean install of Windows 7.... I like it!

I'm using Windows 7 RC on some pc's here and it is just great!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I've moved over to Windows 7 RC 64-bit on my main system, so far it's been fine. There are obviously a few issues that needed sorting out, and a couple of pieces of old hardware that aren't compatible. I'm using the Virtual XP mode to support my old CoStar label printer, no drivers for 64 bit machines.


----------

